# Cycling maps - Washington/Oregon



## canuck1 (Jan 21, 2005)

Does anyone know of a good resource for regional cycling maps for western Washington/Oregon? We are going to spend a week or so riding in the area and would like to plan some routes in the 60-100 mile range. Ideally, spending a couple days in one spot would be nice with some car travelling in between. A few cycling specific maps would be great. Any help appreciated.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

WSDOT has bike specific maps for certain areas. FInd the pdf's at this link:

http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/Bike/Maps.htm


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

canuck1 said:


> Does anyone know of a good resource for regional cycling maps for western Washington/Oregon? We are going to spend a week or so riding in the area and would like to plan some routes in the 60-100 mile range. Ideally, spending a couple days in one spot would be nice with some car travelling in between. A few cycling specific maps would be great. Any help appreciated.


If you are in the Portland area, run by Powell's Books or a local bike shop and pick up Rubber to the Road II, maybe $10. Lots of rides up to 100+ miles in the area, ranging from fairly flat to the Torture 10,000 route, "Sure it's 10,000 of climbing, but it is spread over 100 miles" 

I suspect Seattle has a similar publication.

best,
Gordon


----------



## Mr. B (Mar 13, 2006)

*Eastern Oregon*

Don't know if you are headed out to Eastern Oregon at all, but check out www.lagranderide.com. It has some great rides and info. La Grande is a great place to ride, has everything from grueling hills to long-flat straighaways. The scenery is great, and people are friendly!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

*North Olympic Peninsula*

There are a couple of excellent maps available in most Port Angeles and Port Townsend bike shops for the north peninsula. They cover, between the two maps, the area between Port Townsend in the East and Forks in the West. They are also available online at http://www.ptbikes.org/


----------

